

Researchers find weird magic ingredient for quantum computing - jaboutboul
https://uwaterloo.ca/institute-for-quantum-computing/news/researchers-find-weird-magic-ingredient-quantum-computing

======
jcr
The following is a related paper by some of the same authors:

"The resource theory of stabilizer quantum computation"

[http://m.iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/16/1/013009/pdf/1367-2...](http://m.iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/16/1/013009/pdf/1367-2630_16_1_013009.pdf)

